# Costco Travel Car Rentals



## dive-in (Sep 15, 2009)

Just trying to book a car w/Costco Travel and there are fewer companies available on the web site than I saw about a month ago.  Alamo, Avis, Budget, and Enterprise are showing up but where did Hertz, National, and it seems like a couple others go?


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Sep 15, 2009)

dive-in said:


> Just trying to book a car w/Costco Travel and there are fewer companies available on the web site than I saw about a month ago.  Alamo, Avis, Budget, and Enterprise are showing up but where did Hertz, National, and it seems like a couple others go?




Are you a member of BJ's too? 

If so you can book National through them.     We just got a car with National through them for Vegas.    We scored a full-size for $248.00 for the week.

The rental starts on 9/25


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2009)

dive-in said:


> Just trying to book a car w/Costco Travel and there are fewer companies available on the web site than I saw about a month ago.  Alamo, Avis, Budget, and Enterprise are showing up but where did Hertz, National, and it seems like a couple others go?



I use Costco almost exclusively to book car rentals because it includes one free driver and has the most competitive rates. National hasn't partnered with them since I've been booking with them for over 5 years.  National's partner, Alamo, does, however.

You can book National via Sam's Club, I believe. 

I don't recall Hertz specifically but I do know that they were on Yahoo's the list of well-known companies who may be filing for bankruptcy soon.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 24, 2009)

Where can get a copy of that list  "of well-known companies who may be filing for bankruptcy soon"?


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> Where can get a copy of that list  "of well-known companies who may be filing for bankruptcy soon"?



It was on Yahoo's home page two days ago.  IIRC, Hertz was on there along with AMD (who makes chips for computers) and Sprint.  

http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticke...ubbhbGHquCfNdF?tickers=AMD,LVS,S,M,GT,MYL,HTZ


----------



## dive-in (Sep 25, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> I use Costco almost exclusively to book car rentals because it includes one free driver and has the most competitive rates. National hasn't partnered with them since I've been booking with them for over 5 years.  National's partner, Alamo, does, however.
> 
> You can book National via Sam's Club, I believe.
> 
> I don't recall Hertz specifically but I do know that they were on Yahoo's the list of well-known companies who may be filing for bankruptcy soon.



I'm not tied to any car rental company.  I usually check them all and see who has the best deal for the dates and location I'm interested in.  National was there in August when I booked my trip for earlier this month.  I've also booked Alamo with Costco as well.  Can't remember any others.  

It just seemed odd there were fewer companies on the web site when I went to check for another trip.  Maybe the pending bankruptcy had something to do with it.  They couldn't work out new negotiated rates.  But there were more missing than just Hertz.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's another scary thought.  My daughter made car rental reservations thru AVIS for their Christmas trip out here.  We have been checking rates but she couldn't remember what her reservation said so she tried calling the local dealer but got a disconnected.  The local car rental place had closed!  She called AVIS and they changed the reservation to another location - which was ten miles further away.  Oh well, all's well that ends well (Let's hope)!


----------

